# blauer bildschirm



## usninja (29. Dezember 2003)

moin, moin,
hab ein riesenproblem. aus heiterem himmel ist mein pc runtergefahren, hat neu gebootet und nach dem ersten xp. bildschirm kommt jetzt ein blauer bildschirm mit der fehlermeldung unmountabel-boot-volume und hinweisen das der rechner angehalten wurde.
habe schon neu formatiert, die partitionen gelöscht und mit s0kill die spur 0 gelöscht. alles umsonst. 

kann mir jemand ´n tip geben was ich ausser in die tonne kloppen noch machen kann?
vielen dank im vorraus.
gruß 
usninja


----------



## Sinac (29. Dezember 2003)

Der Fehler tritt machmal auf wenn Windows Probleme mit dem IDE Controller hat, z.B. nach Mainboard wechsel oder so...
Überprüf mal die HDD und das Mainboard, ggf. noch den Speicher.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## usninja (29. Dezember 2003)

hallo, 
das ist ja chon mal ein lichtblick, ich werd´s mal durchchecken!

vielen dank
gruß
usninja


----------

